# Anyone Using or Use Dragon Pharma Cyp, Sust or EQ?



## LiquidMetal77 (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm in the last part of my cycle and switched from my test script to the Dragon Cypionat and feel like its underdosed or possibly fake...  I'm also on week 3 of their Dianabol, but definitely noticed they seemed to be real.

I also bought some of their Sust and EQ for another cycle down the road, but this has me concerned of their quality...  I did some research and the few users seemed to be happy.

Any feedback would be appreciated!
Thanks


----------



## Ravager (Feb 25, 2011)

Cyp takes a few weeks I've always heard, not sure what you were using before, what esther


----------



## LiquidMetal77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Ravager said:


> Cyp takes a few weeks I've always heard, not sure what you were using before, what esther


 
Script was Cyp as well - definitely wanted to stay with the same kind.


----------



## Testonut (Feb 27, 2011)

Week 1-10 I did 500mg test-e & tren-e with few sides (Syntrop blend).

Week 11 I started with DP test-e, 625mg e/w, and I started sweating like a pig at nights.. it was bad.. I then decided to go down to 500mg e/w again, and it seems the night sweats have disappeared. Perhaps this is an indication that it is properly dosed?

Other than that, I guess I can mention that 2-3 days after injecting, it feels like someone has pounded the shit out of the injection spot.. I have to use ibux some days, so that I don't limp. I've also gotten 2 minor "lumps" at the injection spot, but they disappear after 4-5 days.. 

The blend I used was completely painless. Im not sure why I react so badly to DP's test.. perhaps it is shit, or it is the oils used my body don't like. 


DP doesn't have many good reviews where im from.


----------



## prop01 (Feb 27, 2011)

Night sweats from Test E ? I have never had that . I have never done Tren , but I know that will cause night sweats . I am getting close to ordering some Test , Eq and Anavar from Dragon pharma . I would like to hear what others think as well . I might reconsider .


----------



## LiquidMetal77 (Feb 28, 2011)

Testonut said:


> Week 1-10 I did 500mg test-e & tren-e with few sides (Syntrop blend).
> 
> Week 11 I started with DP test-e, 625mg e/w, and I started sweating like a pig at nights.. it was bad.. I then decided to go down to 500mg e/w again, and it seems the night sweats have disappeared. Perhaps this is an indication that it is properly dosed?
> 
> ...


 
Interesting...I get a lot of pain in my quads and glutes after DP injections as well. Sometimes get a lump in the glute that lasts for days. I've also noticed, like an allergic reaction too now (whole back and neck aches/pain, feeling of just like a flu)...have to take ibux as well a couple of times and the pain and allergic symptoms go away...

What do you mean by your last comment? Are those ppl you know and/or other boards?


----------



## Testonut (Feb 28, 2011)

By the last comment I mean..: Im from Scandinavia.. and on this particular scandinavian board, DP doesn't have many good reviews. When they first "came out", there was a lot of complaints that the gear was underdosed. It seems they have "fixed" this problem now, since there isn't much complaints about it anymore. Nowadays they just recommend other brands over it.

Despite of all the bad reviews, Im using their gear, because it was the only gear I could get at the time. 


I will not use that gear again though, since I react badly to it... 



It doesn't make any sense that I would get night sweats from tren, 2 weeks after the last injection with it. I know it was the test from DP. And I also know it was probably because the dose was higher (I went from 500mg up to 625mg e/w), or because the gear is "bad" (as in shitty oils/alcohol/ or whatever ingredients my body doesn't like in the test-e mix).. The night sweats went away, when I went down to 500mg e/w again.


----------



## Imosted (Feb 28, 2011)

I havent used dp yet but i used to get night sweats from gen-shi test e.(i was on a gram a week)


----------



## LiquidMetal77 (Feb 28, 2011)

Testonut said:


> By the last comment I mean..: Im from Scandinavia.. and on this particular scandinavian board, DP doesn't have many good reviews. When they first "came out", there was a lot of complaints that the gear was underdosed. It seems they have "fixed" this problem now, since there isn't much complaints about it anymore. Nowadays they just recommend other brands over it.
> 
> Despite of all the bad reviews, Im using their gear, because it was the only gear I could get at the time.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the clarification man!

Yeah, it doesn't make sense...I've tried them out, but am disappointed compared with the others I've used.  All of the Sust, Deca and Cyp I have seems seriously underdosed.

I can definitley feel their DBOL, but think it's probably underdosed as well...I'm on 60mg (of theirs) everyday and it feels more like 30 or 40mg of some other stuff I've used.


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 28, 2011)

cheap and nasty is what i hear.

Under dosed gear.
Poorly sealed.


----------



## LiquidMetal77 (Feb 28, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> cheap and nasty is what i hear.
> 
> Under dosed gear.
> Poorly sealed.


 
Yep...*sigh*... live and learn.


----------



## irish_2003 (Feb 28, 2011)

the DP sust was slightly painful the first couple injects. possibly high BA....this week no pain for me.....

on the contrary there aren't that many bad reviews as someone had stated.....pip seems to be the only issue but only a few people across all the boards....i've been going back and forth between that and the genshi....i'm also running DP tren and anadrol right now.....


----------



## Imosted (Feb 28, 2011)

Imosted said:


> I havent used dp yet but i used to get night sweats from gen-shi test e.(i was on a gram a week)



just to make it clear...i am not saying anything bad about gen-shi and didnt get it from from EK, i think their quality is very good, i was just saying i was getting the night sweats also...


----------



## BigBird (Feb 28, 2011)

I've always gotten drenched by night sweats no matter what brand gear I use.  It happens with Test, Tren, EQ, you name it.  I guess some of us are just more prone to certain reactions when hormone/test levels are manipulated.


----------



## irish_2003 (Feb 28, 2011)

BigBird said:


> I've always gotten drenched by night sweats no matter what brand gear I use. It happens with Test, Tren, EQ, you name it. I guess *some of us are just more prone to certain reactions* when hormone/test levels are manipulated.


 
that's a big truth


----------



## ROID (Feb 28, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> cheap and nasty is what i hear.
> 
> Under dosed gear.
> Poorly sealed.



lol..


umm.......

YES


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 28, 2011)

ROID said:


> lol..
> 
> 
> umm.......
> ...



Thats what i heard on a few other boards.


----------



## irish_2003 (Feb 28, 2011)

somebody must like it with over 10k bottles sold around the world and new sponsors picking up the line.....


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 28, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> somebody must like it with over 10k bottles sold around the world and new sponsors picking up the line.....



I am sure they are all happy but the small percentage of people i have came across Didn't enjoy their experience with the gear.

This doesn't mean is bunk or your being ripped off.
I can't comment unless i try the products which i might do.


----------



## irish_2003 (Feb 28, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> I am sure they are all happy but the small percentage of people i have came across Didn't enjoy their experience with the gear.
> 
> This doesn't mean is bunk or your being ripped off.
> I can't comment unless i try the products which i might do.


 
you know as well as i do that when your volume grows, that the naysayers grow too.....it's still such a small percentage and many of them complain no matter what.....the important thing is to listen to all feedback and continue to serve the best you can and improve where necessary if it's necessary!


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 28, 2011)

100% true.
I would expect people to see my comment and assume this.
Like any buisness that sells in mass quantities.
Honda sell 1,000,000 cars 9,800,000 are happy the rest where not.
Just the way it goes.


----------



## euroking (Feb 28, 2011)

Bunk underdosed?

oh well look at these threads


OutlawMuscle Forum


OutlawMuscle Forum cycle with the cyp included


OutlawMuscle Forum

OutlawMuscle Forum

OutlawMuscle Forum

OutlawMuscle Forum

OutlawMuscle Forum

OutlawMuscle Forum

OutlawMuscle Forum

OutlawMuscle Forum

this is just some of it

bunk underdosed? so all these people are lying and those who havnt tried  is talking the true? ROID NOBODY CAN USE YOUR COMMENT TO ANYTHING YOU KNOW WHY? BECAUSE YOU ARE A REP FOR WP  ?


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 28, 2011)

euroking as i was saying to Irish.
Soon as you start moving more gear more haters are bound to come.
You can't look at a few people reviews and jump to conclusions.
If you did that you would be able to find any sources.

I was looking on another board just before i commented on this thread.
In there there where 3 people who weren't happy with the product.
3 out of 10,000 is nothing.


----------



## euroking (Feb 28, 2011)

Like i sayed 

if it was bunk underdosed it would not sell it would not have good feedbacks 

and i think you know like me our comments on producst doesnt help as sources will try to heart yours and mine buisness when giving bad feedback about a product you carry!

so our comments on a product we carry is useless for people they can read and read then make their own decision from users viewpoint not from the sources

i can find alot of shit about all the other suppliers in here but im not that kind of a guy trying to hurt ither suppliers bread with talking shit about them 





blazeftp said:


> euroking as i was saying to Irish.
> Soon as you start moving more gear more haters are bound to come.
> You can't look at a few people reviews and jump to conclusions.
> If you did that you would be able to find any sources.


----------



## euroking (Feb 28, 2011)

Can you pm me those boards ?



blazeftp said:


> Thats what i heard on a few other boards.


----------



## ROID (Feb 28, 2011)

euroking said:


> Bunk underdosed?
> 
> oh well look at these threads
> 
> ...



listen to me you mother (*&&^%%$. I didn't say a *&%^% damn thing about that $##@##$ ^%$#% gear you are pushing.

I am getting tired of your bullshit. the best thing you can do is just leave me the hell alone.

I'm not a rep for anybody and i dont get shit for free.

Why don't you tell all the moderators that no one can believe anything they say because they rep for WP ??? They are the ones that get free gear. Go tell the admin that why you are at it.

BTW, I'm sure Dragon Pharma is ^%$##@%  for gear just like the rest of your products.

This is about the 10th thread you have gotten involved saying I'm this or I'm that or how I can't post this or can't post that.  

I am seriously getting tired of you.

I don't think you realize how famous I am.

It was an inside joke between blaze and I. Nothing to do you.


----------



## irish_2003 (Feb 28, 2011)

the beauty of the forums is everyone is entitled to an opinion


----------



## euroking (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh ok 

now you talk like a little kid

you are like britney spears famous yes but in what way?





ROID said:


> listen to me you mother (*&&^%%$. I didn't say a *&%^% damn thing about that $##@##$ ^%$#% gear you are pushing.
> 
> I am getting tired of your bullshit. the best thing you can do is just leave me the hell alone.
> 
> ...


----------



## ROID (Feb 28, 2011)

euroking said:


> Oh ok
> 
> now you talk like a little kid
> 
> you are like britney spears famous yes but in what way?




I am Charlie Sheen famous.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 28, 2011)

No need to bash sponsors guys. Go easy. There is room for everyone here.

Thanks


----------



## Lordsks (Feb 28, 2011)

"make their own decision from users viewpoint"

This is the truth right here. The reviews speak for themselves. Unless someone has personally tried a product they should not be involved in leaving  review. The I heard on a board of another board that there was a bad review is a bunch of BS.


----------



## LiquidMetal77 (Mar 1, 2011)

Sorry, it wasn't my intention to start a bashing session by any means, I just wanted to see what any other feedback was and state my initial feelings that I was concerned that they just weren't as effective as other products I've used.  Also, EK is very responsive and their delivery and communication is top notch!

Maybe I'm used to the highest quality human grade stuff from my Dr. (HRT) and the stuff I have ordered from another sponsor that is only human grade, but I've noticed that the DP stuff does seem to be packaged a little 'messily' and that it's like I injected concrete afterwards - the site pain and flu like symptoms are unbearable.  On top of that after switching from my script to the Sust or Cyp and Deca from DP, my libido plummeted along with my mood and strength/stamina.  I've since switched back over to my human grade stuff and everything is back to where I would expect it to be.

Just wanted to share my feedback and get feedback in an effort to help others.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Mar 1, 2011)

lol relax


----------



## turbogreek (Mar 1, 2011)

well...i can sure let everybody know what i think in a couple of weeks. i just finalized my order 10 minutes ago for some DP deca through EK

i know that most of you dont know me here on ironmag but i was all over EF for years. just got back into the game recently and been reading threads here. (i like it here)

you EK...look for my order and please rush it...lol


----------



## cube789 (Apr 26, 2017)

ROID said:


> listen to me you mother (*&&^%%$. I didn't say a *&%^% damn thing about that $##@##$ ^%$#% gear you are pushing.
> 
> I am getting tired of your bullshit. the best thing you can do is just leave me the hell alone.
> 
> ...




^fucking biblical 


so ..... any recent experiences with dragon pharma or are they shit ?


----------

